# New Outbacker



## batchief03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello everybody! action New Outbacker here. Iâ€™ve been browsing the site since October, I LOVE IT!!







I wish I knew about Outbackers.com when I purchased my trailer.







I have a 2004â€™ 23RS that replaced our old pop-up camper and the wife & I absolutely love it! Weâ€™ve traveled to Orlando, Atlanta and Talladega, Al. and have enjoyed every day we have owned it. 
Thanks for the great web site!







I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

batchief03,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your first post. sunny I know you will love this site as well as your Outback. Glad to see another from the panhandle on here.







We are picking up quite a few now from this area. Looking forward to meeting you in the future.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hellooooooooooooooo batchief03,

Welcome the the Outbackers Cult.....









Enjoy!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome batchief03 to the outback family
Glad to have you with us.

Don action


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com batchief03,

Glad to have another Outbacker join the ranks of the Southeast. We are just north of you about 90 miles. Check out Outback Rallies forum. Several Southeastern Outbackers are planning a rally in May (Alabama) and right in your back yard in June (Topsail Hill). Hope you can make one if not both.

Again welcome to this great site.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to most happiest place on the Net.

action

Ralph


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

batchief03,

Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy! action

Mark


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome to the group. Would that Atlanta and Talladega trip happen to involve a nascar race?


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy your OB.
Mike


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Welcome to the group. Would that Atlanta and Talladega trip happen to involve a nascar race?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nascarcamper,

Your name implies you have made a few. sunny I have made Atlanta and Talladaga once and enjoyed them.







Just finished the Homestead race on TV. Love that NASCAR.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackers, John and Sally! action

Glad to hear from you, don't be so shy in the future!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

batchief03,

Welcome to Outbackers.com! action

Enjoy the site and post often!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the group. Would that Atlanta and Talladega trip happen to involve a nascar race?
> ...


Nothing like having the ole Outback at the racetrack. We make a looooong weekend of it and avoid the traffic. Can't wait till Feb to get it started again.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard action

& congrats on the new outback









ENJOY

darrel


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome and post often!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Gary


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome Batchief03,

Glad to see the family growing!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site, and congrats on the new Outback








You'll love it here!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!

Can't see thru the tears....Rusty's Last Call!


----------

